# The Beast



## EvenFlow87k (Aug 9, 2021)

A quick picture of the meat grinder I built a few years back.  I used a #32 Weston grinder and machined the top and feet parallel.  Then I cut the auger end off and stubbed in the female end of a 1/2" drive extension.  I used the other end of the extension for the top shaft of the gearbox as a quick disconnect.  I cut all the gears, machined the gearbox plates, formed, welded, and polished all the stainless.  In the end I don't know if I am money ahead, but it will chew up 2" cubes of just about solid frozen pork!  And for that reason, I am the only one who runs it!


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 9, 2021)

dang Nice job


----------



## browneyesvictim (Aug 9, 2021)

That is a beast! 
I think your buddy in the back needs a treat after all your hard work!


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 9, 2021)

Very nice .


----------



## EvenFlow87k (Aug 9, 2021)

browneyesvictim said:


> That is a beast!
> I think your buddy in the back needs a treat after all your hard work!


No worries there, the four legged vacuum cleaners are always close by making sure nothing hits the floor!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 9, 2021)

Well, if your as handy on the pit as you are the machine shop, your golden. Nicely done. How many pounds a minute?


----------



## EvenFlow87k (Aug 9, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Well, if your as handy on the pit as you are the machine shop, your golden. Nicely done. How many pounds a minute?


I've never been able to gauge it well.  When the meat is nice a crystallized I can fill the top pan and push it through about as fast as I can.
If I had to guess I could put 15-30 lbs a minute through it.  It does have a 1 hp motor through direct drive.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Aug 9, 2021)

Nice UNIT


----------

